# comment passer d'un document "pdf" à word



## yuge (22 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
Etant actuellement à la recherche d'un emploi, je travail sur mon cv, une amie m'a envoyée des modifications qu'elle a fait sur mon cv, elle travail sur word, mais me l'a fait parvenir en format "pdf".
Or je n'arrive pas à savoir comment je fais pour changer ce format sur word pour pouvoir faire à mon tour des modifications.
J'ai mis entre autre une photo sur mon cv en format "jpeg", mais elle n'a pas pu la voir.
Merci de me tenir au courant


----------

